# LOST Advent 4211 Drivers???



## Boss86 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive exhausted all searches for the Advent 4211-b Webcam Driver.....Can anyone shed light plzzzzzzz:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
XP may already have the driver.
Have you enabled the webcam?
Press FN and F6 at the same time to enable the webcam.

If this fails please post the hardware ID by doing the following:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## Boss86 (Jul 5, 2010)

the FN F6 didnt work i followed your advice for the Device Manager see below

D/Manager - Other Devices (yellow) Video Controller, Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_01101462&REV_03\3&11583659&0&11

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_01101462&REV_03\3&11583659&0&10

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The codes above are for your Video (Graphics) card.
It is an Intel 945 express chipset so this diver should work to get rid of these errors:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=16835&lang=eng

Or your model is similar to the MSI U100 and drivers can be found here:
http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=nbdriver&maincat_no=135&prod_no=1474

As far as the webcam the driver for it comes with XP. 
Do you see "Imaging Devices" listed in the Device Manager?
If so, what is listed?


----------



## Boss86 (Jul 5, 2010)

no theres no imaging devices in the device manager?????


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You may have an issue with the webcam.

Do you have any other errors in the Device Manager
Open the Device Manager
Click on "View" and then "Show Hidden Devices"
Post any errors

Is this a clean install of XP?
If so did you use the recovery CD?
Is a driver for the webcam listed in "c:\applications\drivers" folder


----------



## Boss86 (Jul 5, 2010)

In hidden devices ...Serial (non plug and play drivers) it says is either not working or installed (code24)

its telling me that c\applications refers to a location that is unavailable:upset:


----------

